# real free picks with strategies



## future (Feb 11, 2017)

*11 February 2017      Stade de Reims - FC Sochaux       - Reims win -   odd  2.15   - stake   50 Euro

11.02.201y    FC Thun - Basel       : Basel  win           odd   1.90     -    stake 50 Euro  

           or if you want, you can play together. 

                            Reims - Sochaux FC: 1 2.15 
                             FC Thun - FC Basel: 2 1.95 
                                                                total odds: 4.193
                                                             stake:    50
                                                                             if you win:    209.62


Good luck all of us...

It is only a game: but a game which can make you rich 
*


----------



## future (Feb 12, 2017)

Reims; lost
Basel;won


----------



## future (Feb 12, 2017)

Hannover - bochum : 1   1.73   
Jong Ajax - Maastricht   1 - 2.05
Zurich - Xamax - 1 - 1.64


----------



## future (Feb 13, 2017)

hannover  won
Zurich   lost


----------



## future (Feb 13, 2017)

Reading - Brentford      2         0,5       1,70 
leeds win           2,10 
sheffield wed win  -0,75      1,76


----------



## future (Feb 14, 2017)

Reading - Brentford 2 0,5 1,70       lost
leeds win 2,10                            won
sheffield wed win -0,75 1,76     half  won


----------



## future (Feb 14, 2017)

Brasil de Pelotas - Criciuma             1       -0,75           1,83 
A. Asteras - Aris                               1         0,5              1,75    or           1x          2,05
Trikala FC - Karditsa                         1         -1               1,75 
Al-Jazira - Emirates Club                 1         -2                1,77 
Portimonense - Guimaraes B           1        -1,25            1,85 
Sporting B - Varzim                         2         0,25            1,80     or      Ah 0             2
Academica - Covilha                        1
Aberdeen - Motherwell                    1         -1,25             1,75


----------



## future (Feb 15, 2017)

Brasil de Pelotas - Criciuma 1 -0,75 1,83      * half won*
A. Asteras - Aris 1 0,5 1,75 *won*    or 1x 2,05      *won* 
Trikala FC - Karditsa 1 -1 1,75     *won*
Al-Jazira - Emirates Club 1 -2 1,77      *won*
Portimonense - Guimaraes B 1 -1,25 1,85    *lost           result   (1-0)*
Sporting B - Varzim 2 0,25 1,80 or Ah 0 2      * won* and *won*
Academica - Covilha 1        *won*
Aberdeen - Motherwell 1 -1,25 1,75     *won*


----------



## future (Feb 16, 2017)

Piroozi Perspolis - Sepahan Isfahan FC 1 1.40     (AH -1 1,6)
Panserraikos FC - Lamia 2 1.30     ( AH -0.5 1,8)
Campbelltown City - Adelaide City X2 1.33 or 2

You can play as a combination with the odd of more than 2 or asian handicaps alın.


----------



## future (Feb 16, 2017)

Piroozi Perspolis - Sepahan Isfahan FC 1 1.40 *won *(AH -1 1,6) push
Panserraikos FC - Lamia 2 1.30*won *(  ( AH -0.5 1,8) *won*
Campbelltown City - Adelaide City X2 1.33   *won* or 2 *won

If you play as a cobination. it means you won 2.42. *


----------



## future (Feb 16, 2017)

Kayserispor - Bursaspor          1 2,21     or    1x 1,33     or    1 AH -0,25 1,8
Al Wasl - Ittihad Kalba             1 -1,5 1,80 
Sedan - Dunkerque                  2          AH0 1,75 
Almere - Cambuur                     1         3.00  or    1     AH 0 2.00    or       1    AH0,5        1,9
Helmond - FC Emmen              1          2,27               or       1      1x      1,33
Westerlo - Club Brugge             2         AH-1,25            1,80 
Lommel Utd - Lierse                 2         -0,5       1,80    or         2          1,85
Bastia - Monaco                        2          AH -1       1,90 
Linfield - Portadown                  1        AH-2          1,85 
Dungannon - Crusaders            2         1,45         or     2    AH- 1       1,85
Palmeiras - Sao Bernardo             1          1,33      or    1     AH-1,5       1,8
Flamengo - America MG             1         1,44     or    1      AH-1           1,8
Floreat Athena - Stirling Lions            1x       1,42    or    1      2,33     or     1   AH 0      1,74


----------



## future (Feb 17, 2017)

Only in five Days, and only by  doing single tips. ..my profit is more than 325.5 units ( dolars,  euros...) by staking 50 units stake for each.... I think a good profiterol for five days. If you use my strategy, it is more than 410 units till now...

But I need help and I need a partner, for more information, please write me. You have to know that only three months ago,  I managed to earn 15.450 units in three months  from only 35 units... for more information, only contact with me


----------



## future (Feb 18, 2017)

Heidelberg-Avondale 1 AH-0.5 1.9
WS Wanderers-Sydney  2  1.93
Perth Glory-Brisbane Roar  1 AH0 1,75  or 1 AH -0,25 2.00
Chania-Smyrnis  2 AH-1  1.97
Başakşehir-Gaziantepspor  1  AH -1.25  1.95


----------



## future (Feb 26, 2017)

It is a long list of goal tips of the matches ...

PACHUCA CF - VERACRUZ  OVER 2.5
TOM TOMSK - OKZHETPES OVER 2.5
AALBORG - SILKEBORG OVER 2.5
RATCHABURI - CHIANGRAI OVER 2.5
STUTTGART - KAISERSLAUTERN OVER 2.5
BASEL - LUZERN OVER 2.5
STANDARD LIEGE - MECHELEN OVER 2.5
ETHNIKOS ACHNAS - NEA SALAMIS OVER 2.5
NIGER TORNADOES - GOMBE UNITED OVER 2.5
LYON - METZ OVER 2.5
SPARTAK MOS - SPARTA SARPSBORG OVER 2.5
ASTERAS PETRITI - OLYMPIAKOS V UNDER 2.5
JAGUARES - CD GUADALAJARA UNDER 2.5
CLUB AMERICA - CRUZ AZUL OVER 2.5 AND GG
LOS ANGELES - PORTLAND GG
SLAVIA SOFIA - CHERNO MORE GG
NUMANCIA - CADIZ UNDER 2.5
JONKOPINGS SODRA - OSTER GG
GO AHEAD EAGLES - VITESSE GG
GEFLE - TRELLEBORG UNDER 2.5
MONTANA - PIRIN BLAGOEVGRAD UNDER 2.5
AIGINIAKOS - ARIS GG
OFI - KISSAMIKOS UNDER 2.5
NIKI VOLOY - ETHNIKOS FILIP. UNDER 2.5
BUDUCNOST POD - SUTJESKA NIK UNDER 2.5
LOVCEN - GRABALJ UNDER 2.5
BAROKA - CAPE TOWN UNDER 2.5
WOHLEN - ZURICH GG
CHIEVO - PESCARA UNDER 2.5
CROTONE - CAGLIARI UNDER 2.5
OSTER - JONKOPINGS SODRA GG
INGOLSTADT 07 - MONCHENGLADBACH GG
GORNIK LECZNA - PIAST GLIWICE GG
LIERSE - ROESELARE GG
OH LEUVEN - RU SAINT GILLOISE GG
NORDSJAELLAND - FC KOPENHAGEN OVER 2.5 AND GG
ST GALLEN - LUGANO GG
EL KANEMI WARRIORS - NASARAWA UNDER 2.5
LOBI STARS - ENYIMBA INTERNATIO UNDER 2.5
FREAMUNDE - GIL VICENTE  UNDER 2.5
OLHANENSE - VARZIM UNDER 2.5
SPORT. COVILHA - PORTO B GG
IRAKLIS - PAOK UNDER 2.5
YENI MALATYASPOR - ALTINORDU UNDER 2.5
KOPER - CELJE UNDER 2.5
LEIKNIR REYK. - SELFOSS GG
GAZ METAN MED. - STEAUA BUC. UNDER 2.5
INTER MILAN - ROMA  GG
LIVERPOOL MONT. - EL TANQUE UNDER 2.5
JUNIOR BARRANQUILL - LOS MILLONARIOS UNDER 2.5
BELIZE - POLICE UNITED GG
NACIONAL MONT. - RIVER PLATE MONT. OVER 2.5 AND GG
UN. CATOLICA - UNION ESPANOLA  GG


----------

